# Shure SM58: ¿el micrófono más resistente del mundo?



## elosciloscopio (Ago 6, 2010)

No hay duda de que el clásico micrófono Shure SM58 se ha convertido en una leyenda con el paso de los años, por su gran calidad y por ser extremadamente resistente. 
Tanto es así que ha llegado a ser conocido como "el micrófono más resistente del mundo". 
Recientemente, unos escandinavos de la revista "Studio" comprobaron si realmente el "58" es tan resistente como se dice.
Para ello lo sometieron a rigurosas pruebas como tirarlo desde cierta altura o meterlo en un microondas. Aquí el vídeo completo:






También podemos descargar los archivos de audio nosotros mismos para comparar el sonido antes y después de cada prueba:

http://stutjanster.idg.se/laddaner/showFile.asp?FilegroupID=518&EditionID=75

Saludos!


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 6, 2010)

como va??

hace unos meses me iba a comprar un microfono y me lo compre!
estuve buscando mucho cuale seran los microfonos de mejor calidad y en definitiva quede en dos:
el SHURE SM58 y el SENNHEISER e845....

mire las especificaciones técnicas, picos de saturación, rango de frecuencia mayor, bueno...todo eso, y entre a foros o cosas parecidas para ver comentarios de la gente, y llegue a la conclusión que el Sennheiser es mejor.

OJO, tal vez el Shure resiste más todo eso que mustra el video, pero como no lo voy a tirar de una montaña o en un balde con agua, prefiero el Sennheiser.
opiniones, claro...todas son diferentes!

pero muy bueno el video!! 

igual no me convence...lo destruyen pero despues no hacen la prueba de audio!!
puede resistir todo, pero suena igual??? hay esta la cuestion!


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 6, 2010)

hacen una prueba de sonido después de cada prueba de resistencia, ahi están los links
parece que suena más apagado después de que pase el coche por encima

saludos


----------

